# I need coding help for a ICD dual Chamber



## kwinslow (Feb 19, 2010)

Procedure: 
1. Contrast injection for Venography.
2. Left upper extremity venogram ohysician interpretation.
3. Implantation of dual chamber implantable cardioverter-defibrillator.
4. Defibrillator testing as well as paced sensory funtion after implantation.


----------



## deeva456 (Feb 19, 2010)

_Procedure: _
_1. Contrast injection for Venography._
_2. Left upper extremity venogram ohysician interpretation._
_3. Implantation of dual chamber implantable cardioverter-defibrillator._
_4. Defibrillator testing as well as paced sensory funtion after implantation. _

Hello!

W/O looking at the report I cannot give you the exact codes; however, I can assist you with the range of codes to refer too.  

33249 - dual chamber ICD
93640-93641 - ICD testing during implant
71090-26 - if fluorscopy guidance is mentioned in the report for lead placement.

93642-26  DFT testing following implant

Cannot bill for venography as it is included with the lead placement  if report reads "mapped out" or "used as access"  then you cannot bill. There must be a separate medical condition to bill the venography separately. 

I hope this helps you.

Dolores, CCC - CPC


----------



## kwinslow (Feb 22, 2010)

deeva456 said:


> _Procedure: _
> _1. Contrast injection for Venography._
> _2. Left upper extremity venogram ohysician interpretation._
> _3. Implantation of dual chamber implantable cardioverter-defibrillator._
> ...



Thanks for your help that was great help.


----------

